# is it illegal to have a fake ip address for steam



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

is it illegal to use a fake ip address for steam to gain a game cheaper?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Probably not illegal, but I'm sure Steam/Valve's technology is sophisticated enough to be able to weed out cheap proxy users. You might be risking your account being affected in some way.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would trying to hide/change your IP address give you cheaper games?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Offers which are available in some regions may not apply in others. I know that Playstation network is handled by two different groups in Europe and America. Not too sure about steam though.


----------



## SamFisher (Sep 8, 2007)

I used paid VPN services to buy games from steam like Dead Rising 2. This game is region locked i could normally not buy it. But with VPN i was able to buy and play it online with no problems


----------

